# Please help me co-sleep comfortably!



## nstewart (Nov 6, 2010)

My DS just turned one, and still sleeps in our bed for part of the night. I love it and have no plans to change our sleep situation any time soon. Yes, he's restless and kicks off the covers and tosses and turns, but DH and I still love to share sleep with him. Anyway, the only real issue with this situation is that my hips are KILLING me. They were bad during pregnancy, did improve a bit, but are still so painful that I sometimes can't sleep on my side at all or wake up in real pain. And, of course, DS LOVES to nurse a ton when he's in bed with mom and dad and, of course, that means sleeping on my side. I found a video on how to sleep comfortably on your side to relieve hip pain, but it involved about 5 pillows (literally) and there is no way I can sleep with more than 3 with DS, and that's if I roll backwards a bit (one between the knees which he sometimes kicks away, one for my head, and one behind my back) but then, where is there room for DH?

Does anyone have any tips, tricks or suggestions? Should I try to see a physio or something? I feel like my hips shouldn't STILL hurt this much a year after DS is born.

Thanks!


----------



## princesstutu (Jul 17, 2007)

My body used to hurt a lot, too. When I have a big difference in the size of my waist and the size of my hips, my body would hurt more. Is that something you think might be going on with you?


----------



## dolphindance (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nstewart*
> 
> My DS just turned one, and still sleeps in our bed for part of the night. I love it and have no plans to change our sleep situation any time soon. Yes, he's restless and kicks off the covers and tosses and turns, but DH and I still love to share sleep with him. Anyway, the only real issue with this situation is that my hips are KILLING me. They were bad during pregnancy, did improve a bit, but are still so painful that I sometimes can't sleep on my side at all or wake up in real pain. And, of course, DS LOVES to nurse a ton when he's in bed with mom and dad and, of course, that means sleeping on my side. I found a video on how to sleep comfortably on your side to relieve hip pain, but it involved about 5 pillows (literally) and there is no way I can sleep with more than 3 with DS, and that's if I roll backwards a bit (one between the knees which he sometimes kicks away, one for my head, and one behind my back) but then, where is there room for DH?
> 
> ...


dont kno if you still need help but see a chiropractor! i dropped to the floor one time putting ds down and had shooting pains in lower back and hips. chiro completely fixed it! my alignment is still out at times more than others but only be/c i ran out of insurance coverage. but it's so worth it! also, get a special side sleeper pillow. everything is connected so sleeping with your neck aligned correctly at night will help.


----------



## Jewels* (Sep 20, 2010)

My hips were KILLING me too! What I found very helpful (although it doesn't always work) is that when I'm feeding DD while lying on my side, I'll have DH come up behind me and support my back a little (kinda spooning I guess - I'll usually have to elbow him in the ribs haha) I find it really relieves my hip pains most of the time. Otherwise, when DH works nights, I put a pillow right behind my back and bring my top leg forward - it seems to help with the hip alignment for me somehow.

I hope that helps! Good luck!

Edited to add: I'm in Edmonton! Hello fellow Albertan!


----------



## mamaprovides (Jun 4, 2011)

I advise a chiropractor. especially a wellness chiropractor.

Also...some yoga to open your hips and strengthen your core might help.

Also, take to time to make sure & check you have good posture while sleeping. I would be willing to be that you are translating your hip thus causing the soreness. A chiropractor can help align your posture but checking how you sleep would also help.

my daughter only like to nurse on one side at night (ugh) so I now how painful it can be.

Good luck.


----------



## gemasita (Jul 1, 2005)

I don't know if this is "safe" or not but sometimes I sleep on my back, cradling DS in my arm, and put a bed pillow under him to raise him up to be able to reach my breast to nurse. I just can't always sleep on my side. Luckily, he usually pops off when he's done and I can take the pillow out from under him and fall asleep.


----------

